# Had to try my hand at fatties...



## jarhead1979 (Jul 31, 2016)

Taking my first shot at a fatty tonight. Trying to keep it simple for the sake of the young'uns. Just a bacon cheeseburger fatty with nothing special. 
Here's the beef and cheese wrapped up waiting in the weave...












image.jpeg



__ jarhead1979
__ Jul 31, 2016






Here she is all wrapped up...












image.jpeg



__ jarhead1979
__ Jul 31, 2016






And thrown on the Weber for a while...












image.jpeg



__ jarhead1979
__ Jul 31, 2016






I'll post another pic when she's done...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## jarhead1979 (Jul 31, 2016)

I feel like it turned out pretty good...ate mine with a few sliced pickles and some spicy mustard on a King's Hawaiian roll. Best part of it all...everybody ate it...even the 7 year old!













image.jpeg



__ jarhead1979
__ Jul 31, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ jarhead1979
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## redheelerdog (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice fatty, nice fatty indeed. Hard to get those young'uns to eat anything GOOD!













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## jarhead1979 (Jul 31, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Nice fatty, nice fatty indeed. Hard to get those young'uns to eat anything GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, redheelerdog...I appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Great job on your first try!

Al


----------



## sauced (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks real good......nice job!!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 1, 2016)

JH79, Nice looking fatty, now that you have the kids hooked you can get real creative w/ the ingredients!


----------



## b-one (Aug 1, 2016)

Tasty looking fattie!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice fatty!  OK this is the second fatty post I've seen this evening and I've decided the time is right for another one....

:points:

Dan


----------



## jarhead1979 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for viewing and for the compliments, folks. Much appreciated. Looking forward to another soon with some peppers, onions and mushrooms. I'm sure there will be a few other tweaks, too.


----------



## wo44 (Aug 2, 2016)

Looks good - - looks realllll gooood.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This might be my next smoke and I understand the keeping it simple part as I have to with my 2 kids - - no or very little spicy spice for my little ones but working on them


----------

